

Weather Channel Founder: Global Warming Scare a Hoax - DanielBMarkham
http://www.kusi.com/weather/colemanscorner/19842304.html

======
biohacker42
Wow, that's one hell of a crazy page I did not expect to find on HN.

Al gore is responsible for $4 gasoline, because he and hippies like him
control big oil, or something like that.

Also CO2 is essential to life, plants need it and so on - absolutely true. But
that doesn't make that page any less crazy.

I myself don't know to what extent sun spots are responsible for global
climate change. I would not be shocked if it turns out it was mostly the sun.

But it just might be us. And if we can find a way to turn our CO2 emissions
into algae, or drive on electricity from nuclear plants, then we don't have to
worry about running a giant experiment with the planet we live on.

Maybe we're not responsible for global warming, but why take the chance?

And Al Gore is not responsible for peak-oil, or the farm lobby fueled insanity
that is bio-diesel.

